# Problème de notification Instagram



## Tigrou25 (26 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait un petit moment que j'ai un problème avec les notifications Instagram sur mon iPhone. Je n'en reçois absolument aucune, que ce soit les messages ou bien les likes etc.

J'ai déjà tout essayé:

checker les paramètres de notifications dans les réglages iOS et Instagram
supprimer puis réinstaller l'application
réinitialiser l'iPhone

J'ai deux iPhones 7 et sur le deuxième tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Comment je peux régler ce problème une bonne fois pour toute?

Merci !


----------



## theoM83 (27 Mars 2021)

J'ai exactement le meme probleme depuis que j'ai mon 12 Pro en novembre


----------



## theoM83 (27 Mars 2021)

J'ai exactement le meme probleme depuis que j'ai mon 12 Pro en novembre


----------



## anthonnwar (26 Avril 2021)

Tigrou25 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Cela fait un petit moment que j'ai un problème avec les notifications Instagram sur mon iPhone. Je n'en reçois absolument aucune, que ce soit les messages ou bien les likes etc.
> 
> ...


Moi c’est pareil j’ai tout essayé je reçois rien je sais pas si ton problème s’est résolu mais si oui est-ce que tu pourrais m’aider ?


----------



## anthonnwar (26 Avril 2021)

Tigrou25 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Cela fait un petit moment que j'ai un problème avec les notifications Instagram sur mon iPhone. Je n'en reçois absolument aucune, que ce soit les messages ou bien les likes etc.
> 
> ...


Moi c’est pareil j’ai tout essayé je reçois rien je sais pas si ton problème s’est résolu mais si oui est-ce que tu pourrais m’aider ?


----------



## 95Lolotte44 (13 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, 
Avez-vous trouvé une solution a votre problème? 
Je rencontre malheureusement le même...


----------

